# Black Country Vinci Monoflap Saddle



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

They are very nice, but the one I tried didn't fit my butt (was not as comfortable as some other models by BC). Look also here: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-reviews/black-country-albion-saddles-106262/#post1266587


----------



## EnzoEventer (Sep 19, 2011)

Okay, great! 
The saddle I'm looking at was custom made, and the fittings are:

Built on quantum tree, calfskin leather w/ scrumph seat, two tone leather, Ds bolted to the tree, felt lining underneath, and a couple other things I can't remember right now. xD


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Well. If you have a good price and it fits your horse (and your own back) then I'd say go for it.  BC makes nice saddles. As I said on the different thread I'm considering one myself.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I have it and love it.


----------



## sapphiresrider (Dec 19, 2011)

It's a great saddle


----------

